# LFTS 10-28 ( Tag out THURSDAY Edition! )



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck gents. Knock em down. Will check in at lunch time.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Up and in Van Buren. Seems to have warmed up over night. Not the best wind for a few spots I'd rather sit, so hanging out in a box blind hoping for the best. Got a book and a thermos of coffee, and I'm not working. Seems like a great day already!


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Checking in western Isabella with fogged up glasses . Saved this stand for the rut! Let’s Paint !


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Out in Calhoun warm and windy.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Should have hunted last night. 2 got knocked down that I had on camera during the summer. One was a real good one


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Settled in up in PI County, my #2 buck made an appearance on camera yesterday morning, hope to get a look at him this morning!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

*I have deer all around me! *
LFTLR! (Live From the Livingroom) - working from home.
Heading out this afternoon to hunt the same state land in the SeLP as yesterday.
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Tucked in on a ground set mid mich state land good luck to all!









Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

1.5yr old 4pt cake out nose to ground about 100 yards away. Nose never left ground and he kept going away from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Last hunt in Southern Ohio for a while. It's been slow for me. Even the cameras have slowed down.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Sam22 said:


> Last hunt in Southern Ohio for a while. It's been slow for me. Even the cameras have slowed down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Good! Get back to Michigan! We need some scores! 
Seriously Sam - whack a monster!!
Good luck!
<----<<<


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Sam22 said:


> Last hunt in Southern Ohio for a while. It's been slow for me. Even the cameras have slowed down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


With all of the corn on that property, do you find that the hunting is better or worse when the corn is up?

In some instances, deer hide in it and won't necessarily use the woods. In others, it can be the only thing holding the deer on a property.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Saw a fawn at first light. Watched about 15-20 turkeys fly down from roost. That’s a good sign for next spring! Headed home this afternoon, but coming back next week. Shoot straight everybody!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Got a dilemma. A house that is about 150 yards from me is getting re-roofed. The woods edge between me and the 
House is about 60 yards from me. Should I stay or pack it in for the day. Can hear alot of Spanish and shingles being tone off


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

1 buck so far. Skirted me by 200 yds. Nothing since. Why couldn’t he walk this side of the field?! Haha


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Delta county public. As I settled into my climber my phone vibrated indicating pic from one of my wireless trail cams. Quick check and amazingly it's a doe and fawn about 35 yard away. 
Climbers can be very quiet, especially in light rain and white pine.
Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm in what I call The Josey Wales ladder stand. Heard a couple busting brush when it was still dark and heard a couple grunts. This is a great early morning spot and good to catch a midday cruiser. 
My 70 acres of corn is still standing not to mention the hundreds around me. After this sit Im going to hunt more by it. 
Hunt long and hard but smart


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

tom_the_chemist said:


> With all of the corn on that property, do you find that the hunting is better or worse when the corn is up?
> 
> In some instances, deer hide in it and won't necessarily use the woods. In others, it can be the only thing holding the deer on a property.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's hard to say, with it up I think bucks travel more in daylight
They are definitely easier to get an eye on when it's down. I guess overall I wish I would rather it was down.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

bigbucks160 said:


> Out in Calhoun warm and windy.


I am expecting to see a buck down today!!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Windier than a bucket of @$$holes out here.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Joe Archer said:


> Good! Get back to Michigan! We need some scores!
> Seriously Sam - whack a monster!!
> Good luck!
> QUOTE]I had a nice one day lighting at home while I was here too.
> ...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Didnt think I was going to be able to hunt today but am able to squeeze a short one in.. Lot of action this morning. Tons of turkeys. I have a small doe 30 yards away bleating it's head off.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Another buck on the move. Nose down. Half rack (fork and a nub) at 60. Come on, where’s your big brother?? Haha


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

JasonSlayer said:


> Good luck this morning fellas. *Dropping the boys off at school* and then the dog and I are heading to the field. He doesnt know the upland coat and shotgun are already loaded. Hoping for a ditch chicken or two. Might try to get an afternoon sit in later today.


Is that code for dropping a deuce?


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice one on his feet at 8:45am but stayed in the thick, no shot opportunities . Called a couple times since. Come on back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Doe and fawn just came thru. Doe was a tease and never present a slam dunk shot


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Checking in Bay county state land. Pretty eventful morning and they're still moving this 4 point just got the pass at 10yards. Good luck fellas


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Bighunther said:


> Checking in Bay county state land. Pretty eventful morning and they're still moving this 4 point just got the pass at 10yards. Good luck fellas
> [/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

It’s pretty windy here in Barry County, had a ) pt come up and sniff my tree first thing, don’t expect to see anything else in this wind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

paragonrun said:


> Got a dilemma. A house that is about 150 yards from me is getting re-roofed. The woods edge between me and the
> House is about 60 yards from me. Should I stay or pack it in for the day. Can hear alot of Spanish and shingles being tone off


I hunt also to relax.... and that would not be relaxing to listen to that nonsense.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Mid morning hunt for me...

Just got settled in. I seen 1 rub and 4 fresh scrapes on the trail in, 2 of which are close prox. To my stand. Can only hope a Big boy will circle back the check them!!

Bonus- I didn't spook any deer coming into this midday stand..that I know of anyways!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good action this morning just not the one.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> I hunt also to relax.


Speaking of that, I probably better head in. I'm sitting in my old Millennium swaying in wind and the eyelids are getting heavy, lol. Just three toddlers. Two spikes, a forkhorn and a doe and a fawn. Looks like early October back here.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I may have to climb down right next to this bb. He's been down there for well over an hour stuffing his face full of red oak acorns and pignut hickory nuts.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Picking and choosing my hunting days until we get into next week. A bit warmer today so I’m going to work a longer day in the office. I still feel like I should be out given the time of year but unless my cell cams start blowing up today I will be parked in the office all day. Good luck today and knock one down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Well farmer showed up to take the neighbors corn off. Guess I’ll see if he pushes anything out. By tonight I’ll be able to see quite a bit further. But the deer lose some cover. Both good and bad.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Driving on wildcat rd in st.Clair co. Guy in a black truck in front of me had a nice buck in the back. If you’re on here: great job!
Man work sucks. Only 26 more years until I’m retired 😂😂😂


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dish7 said:


> I may have to climb down right next to this bb. He's been down there for well over an hour stuffing his face full of red oak acorns and pignut hickory nuts.
> View attachment 795034


Shoot him. He is probably a pound heavier than when he showed up.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Live From The Stove! Chili is ready for rut vaca after Friday. Good luck to those out. Had some young bucks cruising on cam this morning.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Was out this morning 2 small bucks. Small 6pt and a 2yr 5 pointer. 6pt was out at first light the 5 pt was closer to 9am. The crappy east wind let him get a whiff and he as gone like a shot. In for breakfast then back out this afternoon. I hear rain coming for tomorrow will have to see if I hunt in the am ? Need some bigger bucks to get rolling.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Got up to go.. After setting last evening woke up eyes were burning, had cucumbers on em since I got up, backs sore, mentally stressed last night was frustrating, planned for one and done. Hats off to you troopers.. I'll probably recoup and head out Sunday


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s on just got this picture at 12:30.
Flight


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Sat til 11:15. Saw 12 deer, 3 bucks. Nothing inside 100 yds. Maybe next time!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Still pacing myself - only 3 solo sits under my belt this season, rest have been kids. My times' coming -


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s on just got this picture at 12:30.
> Flight
> View attachment 795050


Hey @Flight of the arrow 
Is this in the North country of S. Thanks!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Driving on wildcat rd in st.Clair co. Guy in a black truck in front of me had a nice buck in the back. If you’re on here: great job!
> Man work sucks. Only 26 more years until I’m retired


Hmm I’ve got a few lookers on camera from state land this year. Doesn’t mean he took it off state land, but boy it seems like there are more shooters up there than previous years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Let’s see a Biggun!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Hey @Flight of the arrow
> Is this in the North country of S. Thanks!


 It’s in southern Michigan.
Flight


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795051


Yikes...looks like a lot of guts. Hope you had a good angle and caught some liver. Good luck!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Talk to us trap!!!!

Whatcha got???


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Got up to go.. After setting last evening woke up eyes were burning, had cucumbers on em since I got up, backs sore, mentally stressed last night was frustrating, planned for one and done. Hats off to you troopers.. I'll probably recoup and head out Sunday


I heard the best hunting will be on Saturday between 12 and 4pm.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s on just got this picture at 12:30.
> Flight
> View attachment 795050


Always great to see guys like that starting to move during daylight. Still a lot of green in those trees too.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It’s in southern Michigan.
> Flight


Thank you! Good luck


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got home from a public land adventure. Nasty walk in through a cattail marsh. I ended up seeing three bucks. Two of which I would have shot. Looked like solid 2 year olds, which I would be happy with for my first public land buck. They were grunting, and snortwheezing, and carrying on. Fun to watch. They never got in bow range though. But for me, finding bucks on pressured public is a win, so I'm happy.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Quartering away. I put it where I wanted it.


----------



## whiteoakacorn (Sep 20, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Got up to go.. After setting last evening woke up eyes were burning, had cucumbers on em since I got up, backs sore, mentally stressed last night was frustrating, planned for one and done. Hats off to you troopers.. I'll probably recoup and head out Sunday


Did I read that right? Cucumbers?


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Trap Star said:


> Quartering away. I put it where I wanted it.


Good luck Trap Star! Not trying to be negative nancy...just a lot of brown and not much red on that arrow. Hope I'm wrong and it's piled up in a short distance for ya!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Dayum. Nice one!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Good luck Trap Star! Not trying to be negative nancy...just a lot of brown and not much red on that arrow. Hope I'm wrong and it's piled up in a short distance for ya!


Hahaha...yup...I'm wrong!!! Nice work! Congrats!!!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Hahaha...yup...I'm wrong!!! Nice work! Congrats!!!


Haha thanks !!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats Trap....Very Nice!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Nice job Trap Star, congrats on a beauty!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> Quartering away. I put it where I wanted it.


Holy crap! I guess you did!!!! Great shot and congratulations!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Took advantage of the rainy day to get some stuff done at the office, wish I could be out there though. Good luck everyone!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Awesome! Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Brother put one down this morning. Allegan Co.



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Trapstar!!! Love the story when things settle down you you have the time


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats on a dandy trapstar


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats on a dandy Trap Star - nice shooting!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats to your brother AO.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats Trap Star and AO's brother!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Quit for the day. Ducks tomorrow in the rain then maybe bucks again on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Trap, 
You are indeed a Star!
Well placed cutty projectile and a darn nice deers.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats Trap! 
I'm headed out this afternoon around 4.00 to some state land in the SLP again. Hopefully I see the grand dad to the 6 point buck from yesterday. I didn't draw cuz wasn't sure if he was 1.5 or 2.5. Small window closed and no shot offered. 
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Nice!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Congrats real nice hope you don’t have long drag sure does look heavy


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Trap Star!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

stickman1978 said:


> I heard the best hunting will be on Saturday between 12 and 4pm.


I did go Sunday streamed Lions. it's all good


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice shot Trap……heck of a buck !
Flight


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Tom (mich) said:


> Is that code for dropping a deuce?


No, that is “slidin a Biden”.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in stalked cornfield in on way got to stand low and behold 2 new scrapes since Sunday love when good habitat work pays off congrats to who scored some sandy's and good luck to those out stap in on this stiffwind

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone else take the day off of work because of the east wind? The wind is blowing every direction and changes every 30 seconds. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

I even moved spots thinking that was it

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

is Maple still out here!?!? Pretty Work Trapstar! Cut out early so I could lug this damn climber to the west side of the property with this East wind. 1st set with thing this year and man am I rusty.
Forget pull up rope✓
Drop phone while texting the kid✓
Have jacket draped over the rail so it falls✓
At least the spot looks good, couple heavy manmade _that the deer have taken over_ trails intersect here & a small fairly fresh scrape 10 yards upwind of me. Shoot Straight (like @Trap Star) & be safe y'all.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Beautiful buck. Congrats!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Took a shot and missed low on a 9 pointer. About 30 yards and center of pic missed him broadside. He ran off 40 yards behind hemlocks and then walked further. I’m going back out shortly. Hope he’s still around.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Congrats! Bet it was a little tough finding blood with all those red maple leaves on the ground? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down. Saginaw county

Brought my 6 year old hunting buddy with me tonight.

We’re hunting in a bad stand for this wind direction, but I felt it was the safest stand with him with me so I don’t really care.

Good luck tonight everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Namrock said:


> is Maple still out here!?!? Pretty Work Trapstar! Cut out early so I could lug this damn climber to the west side of the property with this East wind. 1st set with thing this year and man am I rusty.
> Forget pull up rope✓
> Drop phone while texting the kid✓
> Have jacket draped over the rail so it falls✓
> ...


ha!!!!! It’s always the hunts that start out like that that end up being pretty memorable…. Memorable for the cool stuff that happens after…. that you would have sworn that there was bad juju from the start!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

10-4 Namrock I'm still here!! 

Settled in for long winters nap, back by the swamp here in a great stand. Bumped does and 2 small bucks getting in!! Thought i was gonna slice a fat doe on the way in but she changed course!

Good luck all ya arrow flinging brothers!


----------



## GWTH09 (Mar 1, 2009)

Go get em Kraig I'll be out shortly ottawa county my brother saw a nice 1 last night so we'll see


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Pretty stoked about tonight's hunt. 1st time back here. Saw a potential shooter here from a distance last Saturday night. The scrape that is here every year is opened wide up. I'll be putting a camera on it on my way out. Wind Is perfect direction, a little strong.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 795058


Great job trap!!!! Great shot!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

It aint PBJ but I like it!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

AnesthesiaOutdoors said:


> Brother put one down this morning. Allegan Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to your brother!


----------



## NoJoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Out in Jackson county state woods. Got out a little later than I wanted. Really thick I’m here. The deer will be on me before I know it


----------

